# migrate to raidz?



## rabfulton (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey all I'm new to the freebsd world and have successfully followed the linked how-to using the one disk configuration.

"HOWTO: Modern FreeBSD Install RELOADED (vermaden way)"
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12082

My question is would it be possible to migrate to the 3 disk raidz configuration using an approach similar to the one described in the following url:

http://www.fscker.ca/rc/2010/05/20/migrate-zfs-mirror-to-raidz-on-freenas/

The above allows migration without necessitating a backup while having only 3 disks in the system by operating a new raidz in degraded mode.

My original goal was that my current install was just going to be an initial test, but everything has went rather well and I would now like to upgrade to the raidz cheaply and without having to re-install.

PS: for anyone wanting to use E17 window manager, I found this guide very helpful:
http://www.bendug.org/howto:build_e17_from_source_on_freebsd_8

It would be a good addition to the how-to section, unfortunately I could not see a way to contact the original author.

thx for your thoughts...


----------

